# Unrestrict restricted sites in Norton Firewall?



## postapc (May 24, 2005)

When trying to unblock a site that Norton had just autoblocked, I accidentally (and seemingly irreversibly) restricted the site instead. I've scoured the program searching for this restricted list but to no avail; it seems they might be right when they say this list "permanently restricts computers" from attacking your system.  

Does anybody know of a way to reach this restricted site list and unblock the addresses on it?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This is part of the parental control. Have you tried turning it off?


----------



## postapc (May 24, 2005)

I'm using the 2004 version, which I didn't think had parental controls in it. If it does, I certainly can't find them.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

hmmm...I think (note the use of the word THINK) that it is probably in your home networking part of the firewall...the part that has allowed and restricted entries...I bet its in the restricted entries, as an IP address as opposed to a URL...your task is to resolve the URL into an IP addy, then check said list to see if its on it...if it is, then of course remove said entry...


----------



## postapc (May 24, 2005)

Oh, whoops. There it is. Man it was right in front of me the whole time. :dead: 

Thank you so much!


----------

